# New changes coming to the Carte Résident application? When are they being implemented? Links and inputs appreciated!



## van_suso

Hello,

I'm in France continuously since December 2016 and I'm planning to apply for a carte résident (carte séjour long durée UE 10 ans) as soon as possible. I've had a passeport talent plutrianuelle from December 2016-December 2021 and a proféssion libérale from December 2021 to December 2022.

Now after talking to a few people, it seems that the *process for applying for a 10 year card has recently been tied to the regular renewal process*, where we furnish additional documents thereby stating our eligibility for the 10 year card. It also seems to me that *every carte résident application must now go through the ANEF website (?)*: Étrangers en France. But this is all second hand information - could someone here weigh in on this and provide me with the appropriate links that discuss what's really happening and why?

Also, *does this mean that we won't be able to apply for carte résident when we have a valid carte séjour that's not a carte résident? So e.g. I've a profession liberale valid until December 12 of this year, so won't I be able to apply for a carte résident say now or in August? Can I not just call Préfecture de Paris like I did to schedule my rdv for profession libérale application in November 2021 and then show up to the rdv?*

If true, doesn't it seem somewhat of a negative step taken by the French government, as it's preventing temporary immigrants from being permanent ones?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not really sure what you've heard is changing or from whom. But they don't normally announce upcoming changes to the immigration process like that. Your best bet is to keep an eye on the Service Public site information on carte de resident (start here Titres, carte de séjour et documents de circulation pour étranger en France and dig down a bit into the various sections on the carte de résident or alternatively to check with the website for your local prefecture.

Everything I've seen still says that you can't put in an application to renew or change your status (i.e. to a carte de resident) until two months before your current titre de séjour expires. But take a look, too, at the questions at the bottom of the page I've cited on Service Public.


----------



## van_suso

Bevdeforges said:


> Not really sure what you've heard is changing or from whom. But they don't normally announce upcoming changes to the immigration process like that. Your best bet is to keep an eye on the Service Public site information on carte de resident (start here Titres, carte de séjour et documents de circulation pour étranger en France and dig down a bit into the various sections on the carte de résident or alternatively to check with the website for your local prefecture.
> 
> Everything I've seen still says that you can't put in an application to renew or change your status (i.e. to a carte de resident) until two months before your current titre de séjour expires. But take a look, too, at the questions at the bottom of the page I've cited on Service Public.


Thanks - it seems from what you've written that applying for a carte résident is a special case of renewal. I think my confusion or lack of understanding was/is here. I was thinking renewal process of my current profession liberale couldn't be started before two months of its expiration, but I had the impression that I could still apply for a carte résident anytime I wanted to, because I thought both carte résident and seeking nationality (naturalization) would not be considered as renewals or changement de staut, so I thought for both citizenship and residency, I didn't have to wait until two months from my the expiration of my current carte séjour - this is why I was confused.

P.S. Despite my confusion above, what's however true that there's a new system being implemented for carte séjour - I saw that on Facebook today, posting a screenshot below.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Paris prefecture has always had their own system for doing all this immigration stuff. But all the various types of titres de séjour are handled as one group of transactions. Applying for naturalization is something completely separate, and you'll need to keep your carte de séjour (or de resident) valid for the period of time that they are processing any naturalization application. In my case, it was the approach of the end of validity of my carte de resident that motivated my application for nationality - so that I wouldn't have to pay the renewal fees for another carte de resident. 

But take a look at the Service Public site: Carte de résident de 10 ans d'un étranger en France
It sounds as though you either have to meet one of the specific conditions for issuance of a 10 year card, or else they "may" give one to you when they think you are ready. "Elle peut vous être remise en premier titre de séjour ou en renouvellement d'une carte temporaire ou pluriannuelle."


----------



## van_suso

Bevdeforges said:


> The Paris prefecture has always had their own system for doing all this immigration stuff. But all the various types of titres de séjour are handled as one group of transactions. Applying for naturalization is something completely separate, and you'll need to keep your carte de séjour (or de resident) valid for the period of time that they are processing any naturalization application. In my case, it was the approach of the end of validity of my carte de resident that motivated my application for nationality - so that I wouldn't have to pay the renewal fees for another carte de resident.
> 
> But take a look at the Service Public site: Carte de résident de 10 ans d'un étranger en France
> It sounds as though you either have to meet one of the specific conditions for issuance of a 10 year card, or else they "may" give one to you when they think you are ready. "Elle peut vous être remise en premier titre de séjour ou en renouvellement d'une carte temporaire ou pluriannuelle."


Thanks again! So I have been to the link you gave for carte résident (Carte de résident de 10 ans d'un étranger en France) and also this other one: Carte de résident de longue durée-UE (étranger en France depuis 5 ans), and I think the latter one is the one that applies to me (so it seems there are diffrent types of carte résident(?)) because I've been living here for more than 5 years. However, there it clearly says that










But I was wondering why wait until those two months, why not now since I'm eligible anyway? Maybe I'll talk to a lawyer about this, but I really don't want to wait until the the two month period before the expiration of my profession libérale card.

BTW, quite strangely, I don't see the renewal option for profession libérale card below, when I go to:


----------



## Bevdeforges

van_suso said:


> But I was wondering why wait until those two months, why not now since I'm eligible anyway?


Ah, the administration works in mysterious ways. <g> Actually, I think they are simply trying to avoid a bottleneck when/if something happens that panics large numbers of foreigners to decide for themselves that they are "ready" to change their status or renew ahead of their regularly scheduled interval. (Think Brexit, for example - they're still working down the backlog from that sudden glut of applications.)

But in that array of choices you offer, I think you fall under the "Vous avez un titre de séjour" category. However, you really should be looking at the website for your prefecture. The Service Public pages can only give you general terms and conditions. It's the prefecture that sets the specific procedures and deadlines according to their processes.


----------



## van_suso

Bevdeforges said:


> Ah, the administration works in mysterious ways. <g> Actually, I think they are simply trying to avoid a bottleneck when/if something happens that panics large numbers of foreigners to decide for themselves that they are "ready" to change their status or renew ahead of their regularly scheduled interval. (Think Brexit, for example - they're still working down the backlog from that sudden glut of applications.)
> 
> But in that array of choices you offer, I think you fall under the "Vous avez un titre de séjour" category. However, you really should be looking at the website for your prefecture. The Service Public pages can only give you general terms and conditions. It's the prefecture that sets the specific procedures and deadlines according to their processes.


Thank you - this is understandable - that the administration wants to avoid too many dossier being simultaneously. I'll however call the Préfecture and check.

Actually I did choose the "vous avez un tutre séjour", the way it works is the options come one after another not simultaneously and each option has several suboptions, e.g. the first option is: vous avez un autre nationalié (selected from EU nationality, Alegerian and others), then the next option was several other like first request/already have a CDS etc, so I chose already have a CDS and then it gives you several options like what CDS do you have, caret résident, passepport talent etc. But there's nothing for profession libérale that I have. But as you said, it'd be better to call the Préfecture and talk to them directly.


----------



## mohsel

what I understood as I am almost in a similar situation is:
1- you can't apply to the 10 years CDS unless you are renewing your current TDS, hence for you it would be in October (2 months before the expiry of your TDS), if you are lets say in the 2nd year of your 4 years TDS, you have to wait.
2- on the website, there is no link or method to say you want to apply for a 10years CDS, I asked my prefecture and they said within the 2 months prior to the expiry of the current TDS, prepare your dossier for the CDS and send it to the prefecture by post (LRAR) then they will decide given the elements in the dossier if you are eligible for the CDS or not, if not you will have your normal TDS renewed. things might be different in other prefectures so you have to check with that you are applying at.


----------

